# Cube holster



## Slowsolving (Sep 20, 2011)

Could not seem to find a thread dedicated to holsters, so here we go. What do you keep your cube handy with? I was tired of dragging mine in a Crown Royal bag in my pocket so built this holster:





Yes ladies, I am single ;}
It's just two pieces of polyweb sewn together with some velcro. Probably looks pretty goofy, but a) i don't care and b) looks only slightly more goofy then a 3x3x3 sized bulge in a cargo pocket. 

Once I see how this fares, I want to make one from leather strap, and/or hold two cubes (or a 2x2x2). 

So let's see those holsters gang...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 20, 2011)

woah.... i wanna do that.... i usually keep it in my pocket but i have to clean the cube out a lot because of the stuff in my pocket then it looks weird cuz u have this huge square sticking out


----------



## Olji (Sep 20, 2011)

So awesome... Must. Make. Own.
Although I usually keep my cube in my sweater(Hoodie) :3


----------



## Bapao (Sep 20, 2011)

No.....NO~!!!!

Seriously? We're going down...


----------



## aaronb (Sep 20, 2011)

Next make a 7x7 holster.  
But to be honest, I never bring more than one cube out of the house at once, so my pocket is good enough for me. But great idea, if you take multiple cubes with you.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 20, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> So awesome... Must. Make. Own.
> Although I usually keep my cube in my sweater(Hoodie) :3


 
me too when i wear a sweater....

thing is i don't wear a belt....


i know! cube necklace that holds 1 to 2 cubes? lol


----------



## Vinny (Sep 20, 2011)

If I bring cubes somewhere, I usually just toss them in my drawstring bag...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 20, 2011)

How about a top hat with a compartment inside for cubes? That would look pretty good with the right clothes.

I do like the belt idea, but it seems a little exposed; I'd worry about it falling off, or hitting against stuff, or being taken when I'm not looking.


----------



## teller (Sep 20, 2011)

That's pretty cute...though I'm not sure velcro would allow for a quick-draw.


----------



## mbart9 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have made one out of duck tape.


----------



## Slowsolving (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks gang :} It is easy to make, just some 1" poly webbing, velcro, sewing machine, and a Futurama DVD to watch while working, took an hour to get it put together right. 

I really thought this was original until I saw a "cube holster speed draw" vid on youtube, oh well, it was original to me :}


----------



## irontwig (Sep 20, 2011)

http://grrroux.free.fr/videos/videos.html


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Sep 20, 2011)

irontwig said:


> http://grrroux.free.fr/videos/videos.html


 
AWESOME!


----------



## Owen (Sep 20, 2011)

No. The whole idea of a cube holster is ridiculous.


----------



## Cuberguy21 (Sep 20, 2011)

someone wants to get beat up apparently.


----------



## Slowsolving (Sep 20, 2011)

Owen said:


> No. The whole idea of a cube holster is ridiculous.


 
... so long as chocolate is the only good ice cream flavor.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjectivity


----------



## Owen (Sep 21, 2011)

Slowsolving said:


> ... so long as chocolate is the only good ice cream flavor.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjectivity



I was stating MY opinion.


----------



## Slowsolving (Sep 21, 2011)

Owen said:


> I was stating MY opinion.


 
Objectively, and with no purpose. 
This is a holster thread, unless you have empirical evidence of a holsters inability to keep a cube handy to fulfill the desire for a spontaneous solve, why should anyone care what you don't think about them?


----------



## Specs112 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 21, 2011)

mbart9 said:


> I have made one out of duck tape.



:tu


----------



## Muesli (Sep 21, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> it looks weird cuz u have this huge square sticking out


 
Sure, and a cube holster wouldn't look weird?


----------



## Bapao (Sep 21, 2011)

How about a *cube helmet*? Similar to a beer helmet? 
I was thinking along the lines of like, 1 3x3x3 on each side and a GigaMinx on top. WWII style German army helmets would give the whole design a pretty good base, preferably in orange or something...And some kind of mech that scrambles the cubes automatically when you put them back? Man, I might be onto something here. I wouldn't wear one myself to be frank, but would be happy to sell them . Please post funds to PayPal account [email protected] :tu


----------



## Hershey (Sep 21, 2011)

Am I the only one thinking this will make cubers look really stupid?


----------



## iseldoff (Sep 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Am I the only one thinking this will make cubers look really stupid?


 No. While I do admit I would be nice to have the cube out of my pocket because 1 it's uncomfortable and 2 it does looks weird to have a big square 3x3 bulge in your pocket. But this holster just sticks out to far in a very open place. I dont have a solution to the pocket problem but I really don't think it's this. I mean come on someone that has no idea about speed cubing or any thing of the sort would see someone wearing this and just think omg look at that dork. Although I think it's a good idea on paper I just don't think it's to practical. I'll stick to my pocket for now.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 21, 2011)

qqwref said:


> How about a top hat with a compartment inside for cubes? That would look pretty good with the right clothes.
> 
> I do like the belt idea, but it seems a little exposed; I'd worry about it falling off, or hitting against stuff, or being taken when I'm not looking.


 
A fez with a compartment inside it


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 21, 2011)

I was not able to look at that picture, without cracking the f*ck up. 
I would never wear that. 

Oh, these:



Bapao said:


> No.....NO~!!!!
> 
> Seriously? We're going down...





Cuberguy21 said:


> someone wants to get beat up apparently.





Hershey said:


> Am I the only one thinking this will make cubers look really stupid?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 21, 2011)

I think we'd look silly like this and when sitting down there's a risk we'd sit on it... or something.
However the only reason why we'd look stupid is due to most people being non-cubers... In fact silly is simply relative... or something like that. There's my opinion


----------



## Bapao (Sep 21, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I think we'd look silly like this *and when sitting down there's a risk we'd sit on it...* or something.
> However the only reason why we'd look stupid is due to most people being non-cubers... In fact silly is simply relative... or something like that. There's my opinion


 
You'll become more familiar with that issue once you get older


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 21, 2011)

how would people react if you wore a bag with 1 or 2 cubes around ur neck?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 21, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> A fez with a compartment inside it


 
YES.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 22, 2011)

Cube SuperHero?


----------



## Slowsolving (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, that went over like a lead rake, at least I tried it. 

(it'll snag on stuff)
This is not for use while playing touch football or practicing military maneuvers, it's for when your hanging out with other nerds.
(you'll sit on it)
I do not sit on my side? It's a 3x3, not a fencing foil...
(you'll get beat up)
That's a little sad. What else of your character do you forfeit to rule of the mighty? Stand up for yourself, do what you want to do.
(you'll shoot your eye out)
Poor Ralphie.
(holsters are ridiculous)
We base our economies on finite resources with no concrete idea of how long those will last, countries are on the verge of default, irreversible damage is being done to the environment, while we, some of us grown adults, are playing with toy puzzles? How is that not ridiculous? Moral is we all live with ridiculousness, some forms are more acceptable then another, it's all subjective choices we all make.
(it's dorky)
Some would say cubing, or being an engineer, or having a balanced checkbook, is dorky. What else are you willing to forgo the moment anyone calls it dorky?

Cube holsters aren't for cubers: I get it. But if a holster is the problem, a 3x3-sized oddly placed clothing bulge is not the solution. Not all of us carry backpacks all the time, that's dorky. (yay labeling people!) My idea for a fast way for a cuber to cube while still being accepted by fellow cubers is not dead, _it's just sleeping._


----------



## pjk (Sep 22, 2011)

You could build a cardboard one like in this video. Also one of my all-time favorite vids:





Haha.


----------



## iseldoff (Sep 23, 2011)

Slowsolving said:


> Well, that went over like a lead rake, at least I tried it.
> (it's dorky)
> Some would say cubing, or being an engineer, or having a balanced checkbook, is dorky. What else are you willing to forgo the moment anyone calls it dorky?
> 
> Cube holsters aren't for cubers: I get it. But if a holster is the problem, a 3x3-sized oddly placed clothing bulge is not the solution. Not all of us carry backpacks all the time, that's dorky. (yay labeling people!) My idea for a fast way for a cuber to cube while still being accepted by fellow cubers is not dead, _it's just sleeping._


I obviously don't forgo much seeing as how I cube in public as well as contact juggle and am very proud of being called a trekkie but I have to draw the line at things that I do or were when I personally think it's dorky


----------

